#ubuntu-tw 2010-11-19
<fedo> 有人么
<vimholic> ????
#ubuntu-tw 2010-11-20
<dukelec> 大家好，我想問一下有沒有協議開放的語音羣組聊天的方法？
<sam_010203> 有人嗎？
<dukelec> 在。
<sam_010203> 除了ibus 還有那些中文輸入法？     ibus 跟chrome 不是很好。 
<pellaeon> scim, gcin
<sam_010203> gcin 是什麼？  從來沒聽過。 
<pellaeon> 我自己也沒有用過，所以請問谷歌
<sam_010203> 呵呵 
<sam_010203> 那個不行  我不會台灣bo po mo fo .
<pellaeon> 喔
<pellaeon> 你要不要更新 ibus 看看？
<sam_010203> 我不知到怎麼更新。 而且IBUS選字版都是簡體的。
<dukelec> ibus選字版和最終輸出的文字的簡繁是分開設置的。
<dukelec> 選字板 ，被你誤導。
<sam_010203> 是嗎？  那我怎麼改呢？
<pellaeon> go search for "ibus ppa"
<sam_010203> 中文輸入法 太複雜了。。。 =。=
<sam_010203> ok
<sam_010203> nothing 
<sam_010203> 那個輸入法比較好用？  我很討厭用ibus
<sam_010203> 中國人沒用。  
<sam_010203> 他們都不知道
<icman> 反串很好玩嗎？@@?
#ubuntu-tw 2010-11-21
<ChuSiang> 找到家不錯的咖啡廳，高雄小聚以後應該都會在這家 :P
<ChuSiang> 123
<ChuSiang> 臺灣咖啡/民生店 - http://www.twcoffee.com.tw/twcafe.htm
<dukelec> 升級到 ubuntu10.10 ，文本文件的預覽功能沒了，可不可以通過簡單的設置打開這種功能？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-14
<forsto> exit
<forsto> mistell sorry
<forsto> exit
<liuwei> 有人听歌吗》
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-17
<BlueT_> 科科
<freeflyi1g> BlueT_: lol
<BlueT_> freeflyi1g: !!
<hugokuo> hi BlueT
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-18
<Oldport> hi
<Oldport> anyone here speaks english?
<kaio> Oldport, yes
<Oldport> are you taiwanese?
<kaio> Oldport, no
<Oldport>  where are you from
<tommy_> 大家好
<tommy__> 大家好
<tommy__> 怎么么有人聊天？
<tommy__> 想问下UBUNTU11.10怎么木有inter版本64位的？
<FourDollars> tommy__: 有去 #ubuntu-cn 問過嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-19
<BlueT_> 有木有～～～
<kennyluck> BlueT_: 有木有什麼 xddd
<BlueT_> 14:28 < tommy__> 想问下UBUNTU11.10怎么木有inter版本64位的？
<BlueT_> XD
<kennyluck> xdd
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-12
<Robson> 大家好
<Guest9653> 大家好
<Guest9653> 有人在嗎?
<kevin_> bluet:hi
* BlueT_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tw to: Ubuntu@Taiwan 正體中文使用者社群 | UTC+8, UTF-8 | ubuntu-tw.org | launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw | Jobs: http://0rz.tw/zM9gU | Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg
* BlueT_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tw to: Ubuntu@Taiwan 正體中文使用者社群 | 12.10 Release Parties http://0rz.tw/h23JN | UTC+8, UTF-8 | ubuntu-tw.org | launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw | Jobs: http://0rz.tw/zM9gU | Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-13
<abbychiu> @BlueT_ hi
<badend> HI BlueT_
<badend> mission clear !!
<ken_> BlueT_:Hello
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-14
<sam_> 我交作業了！！！
<legendyu> /BlueT_ 101323003我要交作業
<TigerHuang> XDD...繳作業跑來這裡找人是哪招
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-15
<AceLan> BlueT_: 我要交作業!
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-16
<darkx> 這邊變成作業版惹 @_@
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-17
<man> hello
<man> i
<man> I am greenhand
<man> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<man> ÊÇ̨ž³Í¬°û†á
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-11
<ohei40861_>  hi
<ohei40861_> 大家好
<ohei40861_> 我是新手
<ohei40861_> 請多指教
<ohei40861_> 請問一下我來這裡很多次，為何都沒人在聊天?
<ohei40861_> 這邊可以發問ubuntu 的問題嗎?
<PHLin> 可
<ohei40861_> 謝謝 phlin
<ohei40861_> 我還以為來錯地方
<PHLin> 可能一些討論區比較容易得到答案，畢竟訊息丟這有時會錯過
<ohei40861_> 哦
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-17
<skraito> hellow
<skraito> :)
<skraito> anyone here
<skraito> hi
<skraito> hellow
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> anyone wanna join our team ##0x71
<darkx> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2014-11-14
<Tzun_Tw> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2015-11-09
<Sean__> HIHI
#ubuntu-tw 2018-11-12
<loongfen> 早上好
#ubuntu-tw 2018-11-14
<user___> hello
<user___> TW number one
<user___> is anybody here?
#ubuntu-tw 2018-11-15
<tede> dose anyone here use ubuntu as your smart phone OS?
